# whar is your favorite stila e/s



## july (Mar 14, 2007)

my fav is the peach e/s !
I fell in love with her when I bought the Eye Shadow & Blush Compact PERFECTLY PEACH and since then it was love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  from first mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





what is your fav e/s?


----------



## Janice (Mar 14, 2007)

I really enjoy all the Stila ES I have, but my favorite(s) is the Starlight & Twig eyeshadow duo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The shades work beautifully together.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 16, 2007)

My favorite shadow is Starlight. It looks a lot like Urban Decay's Sin, which is my favorite highlighter shade of all time!


----------



## franimal (Mar 16, 2007)

lempicka


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 19, 2007)

I love Stila eyeshadows and have so many faves, but my all time favorite is Kitten


----------



## rollergirl (Mar 24, 2007)

Barefoot Contessa


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Mar 24, 2007)

I love Kitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only because it looks like Goldenaire on me


----------



## aziza (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine are Twig and Oasis...just beautiful. I think I'm goiing to wear those today lol.


----------



## ben (Mar 24, 2007)

kitten!


----------



## valley (Mar 24, 2007)

Sun e/s!!  all the Stila e/s are amazingly soft and butter like.  I'm impressed


----------



## july (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *valley* 

 
_Sun e/s!!  all the Stila e/s are amazingly soft and butter like.  I'm impressed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally agree , their e/s are so so soft and with grate pigment !


----------



## july (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Mine are Twig and Oasis...just beautiful. I think I'm goiing to wear those today lol._

 
Oh its sounds like a really cool combination , have fun with it .
And have a nice day


----------



## misswillow (Mar 25, 2007)

June Bug. Its a more golden, mellow version of Jade and works beautifully on my green eyes


----------



## princessami (Mar 27, 2007)

Definitely Kitten - nothing else is as shimmery and buttery soft.  I am wearing it with Barefoot Contessa today and it's so perfect.


----------



## JRPAGV (Apr 9, 2007)

I think my favorites are Kitten and Cloud, although I haven't tried many other Stila shades yet.


----------



## Cruella (Apr 12, 2007)

I really like Puck, which is a greyish-taupe color.


----------



## redjellybeans (Apr 20, 2007)

My favourite is sun on lid & twig in crease. Perfect every time!


----------



## red (Apr 20, 2007)

Cloud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(here in the foto, along with other faves Mac e/s Shale & Twinks and Ostentacious liner)


----------



## red (Apr 20, 2007)

Viola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(i pared it with the Mac Twinks & Phloof!)


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

Jezebel!  It's the perfect base shade.


----------



## xiahe (Jun 9, 2007)

kitten & starlight, hands down.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 9, 2007)

I love all my Stila e/s, but Key, Kitten and Golightly are extra gorgeous


----------



## liza0183 (Jun 21, 2007)

Kitten is my fav! It's soo universal and is my base everyday!! woo woo


----------



## jenii (Jun 21, 2007)

Cassia and Grace are the only two I own at the moment. I gave my mother my Jade one, because I found Humid looked exactly the same on me, so I didn't need both.

Grace I've had for damn-near a decade. It's still good, too! Looks and applies just the same as it did when I first got it. Cassia's newer (past couple of years).

I need more Stila e/s, tbh. It's just that I keep clamoring to buy LE shit from MAC, so in the end I don't have any left for the Stila e/s I want. Ugh, stupid MAC always coming out with stupid LE collections that I feel I have to rush to buy. ~_~


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *july* 

 
_my fav is the peach e/s !
I fell in love with her when I bought the Eye Shadow & Blush Compact PERFECTLY PEACH and since then it was love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  from first mu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





what is your fav e/s?_

 
i adore peach also! it was the first stila shadow i bought and its such a great all-in-one, i even use it as a blush!


----------



## crazeddiva (Jun 22, 2007)

Kitten 
GoLightly
Sun
Twig

I cna't remeber the rest because i don't have my train case in me to see the rest of the shades.


----------



## daisyv316 (Jul 9, 2007)

champagne and kitten!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 9, 2007)

Golightly and Wheat


----------



## cno64 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have only "Cloud" so far, but it is almost other-worldly!
It's the perfect neutral shimmery "greige" color; just fantastic with either browns or grays.
Best of all, it is the flawless compliment to MAC "French Grey."


----------



## HeatherAnn (Oct 9, 2007)

Kitten by far


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 9, 2007)

I have slate and I love it!!!  I will be getting Pigalle and Twilight.  I will let you know.


----------



## Deirdre (Oct 14, 2007)

I only have a few - 3 pans, and the three fall palettes (all courtesy of my husband, who braves the snobby Holt Renfrew staff, and the ridicule of all his friends as he stands in line outside Sephoras).

Anyway, my two favorite are the silvery blue in the Laguna palette and Cloud.


----------



## wordgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Oasis - I'm on my fourth. If I were to have only one shadow this would be it.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 14, 2007)

I only have Diamond Lil.  It's gorgeous.  I really want to try Cloud.  The first time I went to the counter I got so overwhelmed that I didn't even know what to look at.


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 23, 2007)

I only have three e/s and the quad from the On-The-Go set. I love them all, but if I had to pick one I'd go with Kitten


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

kitten and oasis


----------



## shortcake (Dec 3, 2007)

Stila eyeshadows are fabulous, really smooth and blendable, the best color? Golightly!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't own any =(

I do have a lipstick and a lip balm from them that I love <3 I should check out their entire collection.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 25, 2007)

I have moonlight which works really well as a highlighter, i love it it's so shimmery


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 26, 2007)

I could never choose just one favorite, they are like my children-I love them all, lol.


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 27, 2007)

I love Kitten, it goes with everything. But I also love Jade and La douce. I have a thing for green shadows.


----------



## liv (Dec 27, 2007)

I love so many of them!  I can pick my favorites at the moment though...
Puck
Diamond Lil
Golightly
Barefoot Contessa


----------



## frocher (Dec 27, 2007)

Kitten, barefoot contessa, and golightly.


----------



## red (Dec 29, 2007)

Stila e/s *KITTEN*

with flash






without flash


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 4, 2008)

i was AMAZED by stila eyeshadows when we finally got a sephora store in Dubai.. my favorites are:
- Kitten
- Barefoot Contessa
- Sun
- Espresso
- Pewter


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Feb 4, 2008)

Kitten and diamond Lil !


----------



## musicalhouses (Feb 10, 2008)

i like puppy a lot, too bad its d/c. but supposedly champara's like it, havent tried it though...


----------



## astronaut (Feb 11, 2008)

Diamond Lil, hands down. Why? Because the shade is very similar to my favorite pigment of all time, Sweet Sienna but pressed and not as glittery.


----------



## martawoj (Mar 31, 2008)

Kitten and the Kitten-look alike from Look #3 are my faves


----------



## clamster (Mar 31, 2008)

Stila e/s's are amazing!! 
Barefoot Contessa & Kitten, and Oasis.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought the $40 best of Stila set and wow I love Kitten! Its so soft, blendable and such a lovely color.


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

Puppy and Puck - unfortunately DC'd
Kitten - of course!
Golightly


----------



## sillymoo (Apr 3, 2008)

My faves are:
Sun, Barefoot Contessa, Golightly, Wheat and Diamong Lil


----------



## silentkite (Apr 4, 2008)

Starlight. I use it every day as my highlight shade. I  love how soft Stila eyeshadows are.


----------



## mimanchi (Apr 16, 2008)

Eyeshadow- Twig :x


----------



## athena123 (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not a really good judge of this, since I only have one e/s duo from Stila, but it's lovely. Seafoam duo, a lovely combination of light/dark green. Like most duos I get, I tend to use the lighter shades more often. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother with the duos, but nevertheless I do like the versatility 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the softness and application of Stila e/s. It's smooth, soft and silky just like my other favorite e/s (MAC and Dr. Hauschka)


----------



## liv (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Puppy and Puck - unfortunately DC'd
Kitten - of course!
Golightly_

 
Puck isn't discontinued!  I agree about Puppy, they need it so there is a Puppy and Kitten.


----------



## poddygirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for that Liv - I can never find it anymore. Have to look harder!


----------



## liv (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Thanks for that Liv - I can never find it anymore. Have to look harder!_

 
You're welcome. =] 
It is on stila cosmetics, although right now it is out of stock.


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the Gold Glow eyeshadow trio- i love it!


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2008)

It's a toss-up between Icon and Barefoot Contessa. I use Icon nearly daily, it's great for just a subtle wash of colour to go to early-morning lectures.

And I have to agree with you ladies: the texture is a-ma-zing!


----------



## ewlialovesme (May 3, 2008)

Diamond Lil.


----------

